# My Indian Star Tortoises



## welly (Oct 23, 2010)

*This is my 1st tortoise "Indiana"*














*This is my 2nd Tortoise "Turbo"*













*They are Happy Together*


----------



## geekinpink (Oct 24, 2010)

so pretty!!!  I have a star too, i'm your neighbor (from philippines )

I wonder if you know the english word for that veggie you gave your tort? We call it "kangkong"


----------



## Isa (Oct 24, 2010)

They are so cuteeee  Congrats!


----------



## Neal (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice looking stars! I like the high dome shell on the second one, and the color on the first one is outstanding!


----------



## CyberianHusky (Oct 24, 2010)

Very good look torts you got there.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 24, 2010)

They are gorgeous! I would love to have one, maybe when my CDT gets bigger! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice torts. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## welly (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you all..



geekinpink said:


> so pretty!!!  I have a star too, i'm your neighbor (from philippines )
> 
> I wonder if you know the english word for that veggie you gave your tort? We call it "kangkong"


Thanks geekinpink.. I don't know the english word for the veggie 
in Indonesia we call it "kangkong" too, but i heard that people says it's not good for tortoise health
so I stopped feeding them "kangkong"
but it seems that they don't love other veggie than the "kangkong"
what should I do? 
and what do you feed your tortoises?


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 24, 2010)

Awww Turbo is so little and round!!
Indiana is beautiful 

eta: I googled kangkong and apparently it's called "swamp cabbage" or "river spinach" in English


----------



## welly (Oct 24, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Awww Turbo is so little and round!!
> Indiana is beautiful
> 
> eta: I googled kangkong and apparently it's called "swamp cabbage" or "river spinach" in English



Hello ChiKat, thanks for the kangkong name in english


----------



## mytjj (Oct 31, 2010)

little guy


----------



## onarock (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Nov 1, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## welly (Nov 1, 2010)

mytjj said:


> little guy


thanks..



onarock said:


> Awesome


thanks onarock, is that Burmese star on your avatar pic? it's beautiful!



Yourlocalpoet said:


> Beautiful!


thanks


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 5, 2010)

very pretty. thanks for the pics!

teri


----------



## welly (Nov 6, 2010)

sharkstar said:


> very pretty. thanks for the pics!
> 
> teri



you're welcome teri.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 7, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## welly (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Nov 9, 2010)

Great pictures and such beautiful torts to!


----------

